# New Shield 45 Arrived Today



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

It's been a hectic and stressful few months. I ordered this piece a while back and have been unable to get it due to unforeseen medical issues and the ensuing expenses involved. I've even sold off some others and one of my favorite bass guitars to help make ends meet. But my LGS is also a good friend and held this back for me for a couple of months. Today I was able to pick it up along with some ball ammo. We'll be going to the pasture this Sunday for the initial break-in. Range report to come.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Keep us posted on how it works out. I'm considering either this M&P or the Sig P320 in 45 because Walther doesn't make a PPQ in 45. I want a striker fired weapon in this caliber, mostly to replace my Sig P220 pistols and I just don't care for Glocks. I know Glock is rarely chosen by most and is the road less traveled, none-the-less, it's a road I don't particularly care to travel.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought my new M&P 45 Shield ten days ago and took it to the range for its first outing four days ago. This is the write-up I did after that range session. I would love to hear your report after you send some rounds down its barrel...


"Took my new M&P 45 Shield to the range this morning for its maiden voyage. I took along target hardball 230 grain (very high quality reloads from an online supplier), Federal 230 grain HST +P, and Winchester Ranger T JHP 230 grain +P. The gun operated flawlessly with absolutely no hiccups, errors, etc. I only took along the magazine with the extended floorplate in +1 configuration. My first impression with a good firm hold was that the recoil was noticeably less than that of the M&P 40 Shield. And there was very little muzzle rise. Sights returned quickly to target and followup shots are better than expected. For such a light pistol with such a thin grip, the felt recoil was not at all bad and the gun handled remarkably well. I have slightly smaller than average size hands for my body size and the gun did just fine with me. Definitely a keeper and would make an excellent close (as in deeper) concealment gun, just like it brothers.

Even the hotter +P loads didn’t present a problem. And even though I didn’t fire a lot of ammunition, the more aggressive texture used on the grip did not bother my shooting hand. This little barnstorming pistol is a gem. With its brother in 9mm, I have an excellent choice between these two for deeper concealment. It certainly does recoil stronger than the 9mm version but trust me on this. It’s really not irritating or problematic. A truly fine little gun. For you fence sitters, take the plunge. You won’t be sorry."


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Craigh said:


> Keep us posted on how it works out. I'm considering either this M&P or the Sig P320 in 45 because Walther doesn't make a PPQ in 45. I want a striker fired weapon in this caliber, mostly to replace my Sig P220 pistols and I just don't care for Glocks. *I know Glock is rarely chosen by most and is the road less traveled, none-the-less, it's a road I don't particularly care to travel.*


You may want to take a look at Springfield's XDM line of pistols too. In my opinion they're better made than a Glock and they do not feel like a Glock. For some the feel of a Glock is a major issue.

I'm not trying to talk you into one, it's obvious that you've ruled them out. It doesn't matter to me one way or the other. Only you can decide what's best for you. I own a few Glocks and I do like them especially the G30 and G27. Like 'em or not they do work and they do work well. I have to respectfully disagree that they are "rarely chosen by most" and "the road less traveled" as they are probably one of, if not thee most popular and reliable handguns on the market. There are God only knows how many accessories and aftermarket parts available for them. They don't have too many moving parts and are about the easiest gun to work on should the need ever arise.

I've got a P320 Compact Medium in .40 it's a real nice shooter. Great trigger. I'd like to get a compact .45 but have yet to see one. The only bad thing is that the modular frames are kinda' cheap and have a flat finish that scratches very easily, too easily in fact. The polymer frame is similar to that of a plastic model or squirt gun. While the ergonomics are great they do feel "toy like". Sigs and HK's are probably my favorite pistols. Sig's for their all metal pistols and HK's are in my opinion hands down thee best polymer framed pistols on the market.


----------



## kmanick (Sep 12, 2016)

I'd love to try one of these.
I have an XDM 3.8C .45 that I carry a lot during the months I can wear a coat, and when I go out into the woods.
Great little shooter, I love mine (and I also EDC a Shield 9)


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

Having admired the Shield 9mm for some time, I instead opted for another carry handgun when the Shield was so extremely popular. That's all anyone talked about, unless you were a diehard Glock fanatic.

I chose the Walther PPS (M1) for a variety of reasons, and I do not regret my choice. When searching for a .45, however I found few (other than obvious 1911 choices) that took my fancy as much as the Shield .45 for size and reliability (S&W). I shot a few, but none came up to the Shield (for my wants). It is, in my opinion one of the best carry guns in .45 available.


----------

